# Inbound connection through VPN



## towatts (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a VPN connection using Cisco QVPN. I am unable to ping the FreeBSD 8.3 box on the local IP address from the computer connecting with the vpn client. However, on the local network, I am able to ping the FreeBSD 8.3 box without problems.

Is the IPF somehow blocking packet from different subnets?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2012)

Is the VPN terminating on the FreeBSD box? Did you enable routing?


----------



## towatts (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello,

No, the router is the VPN server. The VPN logically puts the remote computer on the LAN using an outside subnet IP (the VPN does not assign a LAN IP). In the scenario, the FreeBSD is 192.168.4.254, the router is 192.168.4.1. When connecting with a remote client, the IP of the remote connection is that of the remote client's local subnet.

Connecting to the FreeBSD box is not any problem from a device or the router on the same subnet, 192.168.4.x. However, it appears anything outside of this subnet is not able to ping or communicate to the FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2012)

towatts said:
			
		

> Connecting to the FreeBSD box is not any problem from a device or the router on the same subnet, 192.168.4.x. However, it appears anything outside of this subnet is not able to ping or communicate to the FreeBSD.


This sounds like a routing issue to me. Can you post a picture of how your network looks like? It's not very clear from the description.


----------

